# Toe to heel, I just dont 'get it'



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Please take no offense, not yelling at you just giving some friendly advice.

You should only be on green runs if you cannot link your turns yet. Green is for learning once you are 100% confident on the green runs should you ever attempt blues. You should not be on blacks.

Now with that said I do not know you or your handling skills, only what you have described.

I'm currently recovering from being taken out on a blue run by someone who had no reason to be on there as they could not control themselves. A week later and I'm still having issues with my neck.

Remember, those down hill from you have complete right-of-way. It doesn't matter how much space they take, they cannot see you as they don't have eyes on the back of their head.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

****EDIT****

BIG question here that Ive been wanting to ask but totally forget, before I post a reply - toeside riding. Are you using more of a toe action or doing more with leaning on the binding and having less weight on the toes. I know its hard to describe in text, but I'm sure someone knows what Im talking about. I noticed that I seem to have more control when trying to ride straight on the toe edge on a cat track using my toes but in turns where I want more of a carve, where I leave only a tiny deep line in the snow, I use my legs against the bindings. Should this vary depending on speed and pitch of the hill or am I just doing this wrong totally by being on the toes what so ever? Actually starts to hurt the toes a bit but they slowly getting used to it.

qsilvr99 - no offense taken. I've watched both boarders and skiers rain chaos on the slopes this winter. Right away?! What right away?!?! Skiers that ride RIGHT beside boarders on cat-tracks. Boarders taking a break right dead smack in the middle steepest part of a slope... I only wish everyone knew of some etiquette while riding to be honest. I'm very aware of my newness, and will wait till I get a 'window' of riding that I will be spaced between people, and if I fall and bleed...I cover it  

Honestly though, I do pretty ok for the blues. I'm just 'hoping' to make my toeside turns...and not getting in peoples way. The greens in my area are simply narrow woods trails or cat-trails. I found those much hard to go on than blues. A few days ago I finally hit the green trails to see how tight I could keep my turns without affecting others, its tougher as its so narrow and speed is usually pretty low in some spots to keep it straight enough to allow others to pass on skies (and sometimes boards)

Snowolf : I 'believe' I am doing all of those things but can't be sure. I might have someone video me and see if it can be analyzed on here. I feel like I'm coming off of this a TINY bit, but don't want to get used to doing this and make it stick. Kinda like trying to teach someone that has had a bad golf swing for 20 years how to swing properly...usually doesnt ever work if you can relate. Im not sure if it is timing, more like a weight shift with me  I THINK there is a level of commitment you have to make to make a proper turn with a heel edge with the 'sit' motion, but the first times I tried this I dumped down pretty hard and hurt my shoulder pretty bad. I didnt know how to fall , still dont but getting better, and the rest is history. I feel that edge get locked, and the THOUGHT of pulling my front foot down toward the slope and applying pressure on the back foot heel after my very quick moment of flatness, ends up with me leaning back, the heel edge locking down the fall line, the board not moving and my panic...so I immediately pop back toward the nose a bit..semi level board to unlock that edge and then do my little tail hop.

The whole board isnt hoping, just the tail ever so slightly, but I can feel the weight hop and looked down once to see the back of the board lift up an inch or so.

Going to keep reading, but I THINK I've tried everyting on here...just a matter of committing and getting a feeling for what is being said in type.

2x edit: Snowolf, I was checking out one of your videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvO8GBGduWQ at 5 mins, that kinda little hop you look like you are making is what I am doing, is what I am doing not wrong then? Mine might be a bit more to the extreme than that, but a friend said that is what it looks like pretty much that I am doing. of course, because of my wanting to make wider traverses on the steeper slopes, my turns are a bit more torward uphill than the nice line you took in that video.


----------

